# What Happened To Spring



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

It seems here in Maryland that we had no spring. We went right into summer yesterday it was 96 and today it is going to be 100 with a heat index of 110-115. Oh well!!! welcome to the hot and hazy days of summer. "Keep Cool!!! Be Safe and Have Fun"

Willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...

Still in the 50's and 60's here. BURRRRR

http://www.kgw.com/weather/


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

willie226 said:


> It seems here in Maryland that we had no spring. We went right into summer yesterday it was 96 and today it is going to be 100 with a heat index of 110-115. Oh well!!! welcome to the hot and hazy days of summer. "Keep Cool!!! Be Safe and Have Fun"
> 
> Willie


Thermometer has shown 100 degrees on our deck all weekend!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

willie226 said:


> It seems here in Maryland that we had no spring. We went right into summer yesterday it was 96 and today it is going to be 100 with a heat index of 110-115. Oh well!!! welcome to the hot and hazy days of summer. "Keep Cool!!! Be Safe and Have Fun"
> 
> Willie


Same here, just a little south of you!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We went from frost/freeze warnings to 90 degrees in ~1 week.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> We went from frost/freeze warnings to 90 degrees in ~1 week.


Same here, in central Illinois. The last few years it seems we go from coats to shorts, then shorts to coats. There hasn't been much pleasant spring or fall weather. (And we've had a monsoon spring this year!)

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Seems like there is no such thing as "Seasons" anymore








I am happy to report however that we're in the 70's for the next couple of weeks and hope it stays that way for awhile.
Let's hear it for June Gloom!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree with willie, here in Maryland it's been terrible this past weekend but later in the week supposed to start cooling off, 80's. Just in time for my two days of being off of work to go golfing.









Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup, here too!

Winter from H#** this year, followed by a week or 2 of Spring, followed by 3 days of damp (with only a little bit of actual rain....WE NEED IT!), followed by 2 days (with 2 more promised) of 98*+ days. AAAAARRRRRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm learning first hand and FAST what they mean when they said that "MS doesn't like heat"......literally couldn't move yesterday. They're saying its supposed to break a bit on Thursday....

Dawn, a friend is visiting from Pacifica.....and sure is missing the local temps. Whodathunk that New Hampshire would be (LOTS!!!) hotter than California


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

campfirenut said:


> I agree with willie, here in Maryland it's been terrible this past weekend but later in the week supposed to start cooling off, 80's. Just in time for my two days of being off of work to go golfing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Golfing !!!!! just in time for me to go camping again I have to pick up DW,DS and the tt I left behind they are still camping in Pa. I came home because had to work, but Thursday afternoon I'm going to go back and come back on Saturday

Willie


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Did someone say golfing?!!

Will


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

WillTy3 said:


> Did someone say golfing?!!
> 
> Will


Miniature golfing is the only one play and still stink at that


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We are also feeling the heat. Now they are going to let the kiddies out at 11:30 becuase it will be worse tommorow.

John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Spring is the two weeks between snow and construction. James


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> Spring is the two weeks between snow and construction. James


When I lived in Buffalo, NY, we used to say there were 2 seasons....winter, and the 4th of July....
Bob


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> Spring is the two weeks between snow and construction. James


When I lived in Buffalo, NY, we used to say there were 2 seasons....winter, and the 4th of July....
Bob

[/quote]

I lived in Buffalo,Ny and all I remember how it was always cold








Anyway another code red day Maryland today


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

very odd weather patterns indeed. In May we had some upper 90's. We have had some gorgeous days since then of course, but now we have been cool and windy lately. Last week we had a nasty storm one evening that dumped hail, followed by rain that ran in sheets off the roof and the road had water running down it. Thunder and lightening choreography. Scared the begeezers out of me. However, my daughter lives on another part of town and she said they got only rain, none of hail. I saw a duck take off from the yard when the hail started and she was flapping her wings with all she had!
Every morning for last few mornings there have been branches in front yard from one of the trees, that's better some of the people who get piles of tumbleweeds aroud here!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Over here on the wet side of Washington we have had almost non-stop cloudy weather with intermittent periods of rain. Yesterday they had to send the snowplow guys back up into the pass (this is only a 3000' altitude pass folks) to clear the pass.

As a new amateur astronomer I've been counting the days since I got my telescope in December. I've had fewer then 10 real nights of observing. I'm still trying to check out the telescope! I've had a new green laser and binoviewer for some time now just waiting to get out and try them.

Worst spring I can ever remember even for this area and I've been here for almost 30 years!

ENOUGH ALREADY!!

In fact, that does it - I'm planting grass seed this afternoon!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Spring is sprung. Over 100 heat index here (Mid SC) the whole last week. Wish my neighbor had asked me to paint his house in April and not waited until now. But, Outbackin' money is Outbackin' money whether you earn it in the heat or in the cool. 4 days and counting until VA Beach and FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hot in East with temps in 100s and 7 inches of snow in the mountains of Washington State 
Something is wrong here


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

In Oregon we have two season - the rainy season and the construction season.... right now we have both


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

willie226 said:


> I agree with willie, here in Maryland it's been terrible this past weekend but later in the week supposed to start cooling off, 80's. Just in time for my two days of being off of work to go golfing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Golfing !!!!! just in time for me to go camping again I have to pick up DW,DS and the tt I left behind they are still camping in Pa. I came home because had to work, but Thursday afternoon I'm going to go back and come back on Saturday

Willie
[/quote]

Golf !!? Our 6 year old grandson places Golf and goes camping . When he gets to pick where they are going he always picks a place that has a golf course, and a place to swim ......in that order. He says it is best to play golf......then go swim before have to go eat. Neither one of his parents play,but think it is great that he loves to . So I guess if golf is your thing you can do it anytime

Have Fun and Be Safe that is the key words


----------

